# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟

## Erfanpzshk

سلام
چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

پاکش کننننن
نگو کمتر میرم و فلان کارو میکنم
پاکش کننننننننننننن

----------


## Erfanpzshk

خداروشکر کسی پیدا شد ج بده
داداش توام تو حال من بودی درسته؟ 
قبلا تلگرام نرفتنی حس میکردم از هم سنای خودم عقبم نسبت ب اخبار و جامعه

----------


## daniad

میخوای زندگی واقعیتو فدای مجازی کنی که عقب نمونی ازش؟ :Yahoo (4): 
بترکش بعد تابستون برو با خیال راحت بی عذاب وجدان حالشو ببر 
تلگرام موقع کنکور خریته بنظرم

💙telegram💙
@_rasul @_sheida@staar@milad65 @Parloo@zn.d@angel@baharak1996@weed master @SanliTa@milad22
Miss you old guys

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

تابستون بعد کنکور دوماه وقت داری
اخبارم اگه میخای برو سایتای خبری
تلگرام خبر توش نیست همش مسخره بازیه

----------


## Mariyana

بستگي به استفاده ات داره من يه مدت پاك كردم. اما به خاطر كانال دوتا از مولفا و يه دونه اموزشي دوباره نصب كردم نه هيچ چيز ديگه خطمم جديده راحت مخصوصا اگه تحربي كانال مولف زيست الگو واقعا بي نظير و عاليه

----------


## A.Z

> سلام چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


سلام... ببین هر روز یه تایمی رو برای این جور کارا بذار! درستش همینه! مثلاً یکبار ظهر و یکباز هم آخر شب...هر بار هم حداکثر 30min در ایم صورت مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد! و یه چیزه دیگه که اینکه همیشه سعی کن ته کاری رو که میخوای بکنی همون اول ببینی! 
به قول دوستمون@



> وقتی وقت و زمانتون پای کامپیوتر و تی وی و تلگرام و کارای الکی هدر میره وقتی میرین دنبال این کارا مثلا وقتی مخاین یه رب استراحت کنین ولی یه فیلم جذاب تو تی وی داره پخش میشه و شما مجذوب اون میشین قبلی که درسو فراموش کنین بشینین با فیلم از خودتون بپرسین این کارم رو 10 دقیقه آیندم و 10 ماه و 10 سال آینده زندگیم چه تاثیری داره صد در صد وقتی بفهمین که با یه فیلم نگاه کردن طی 10 سال آینده زندگیتون بدبخت!میشین میرین پا درستون

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​اگه نمی تونی به خودت قول بدی که کمتر بری ،پاکش کن*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

دوست عزیز فقط پاکش کن ک خودتو راحت میکنی

من خودم اگه یه پشت کنکوری شدم ب خاطر همین تلگرام و اینا بوده (از همه بدترش اینستا هست) :Yahoo (19): 

زندگی مدرن وقتی ارزش داره ک تو زندگی خودتو عقب نمونی ازش

----------


## gign

پاکش کن
بهترین راهه 
حتی اگه محدودش هم کنی کل روز فکرت این میشه که رفتی تلگرام چیکار کنی
اینترنت هم کلا تا جایی که میتونی محدود کن
به بعد کنکور فکر کن که راحت میشی 
تو تلگرام هم هیچ خبری نیست فقط علاف میشی

----------


## Poorya.Mo

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


برادر تلگرام و اینستا و ...... اصلا نماد زندگی مدرن نیستن که !! الان همه جور آدمی داره استفاده میکنه . حالا نمیگم این برنامه ها خوبه یا بد . ولی اصلا مهم نیستن
استفاده نکن. چون نیازی به این چیزا نداری. شما فردا روز بری دانشگاه خیلی خوب و کار خوب و زندگی خوب
اون زمان هر چیزی که خواستی بیار استفاده بکن. تلگرام که چیزی حساب نمیشه شما برو بهترین سیستم و اینترنت و ماهواره و ....... نصب کن توی خونت !
من که کلا اینستاگرام رو پاک کردم . بله اگر الان برم استفاده کنم خیلی هم سرگرمی خوبیه ولی به چه دردی میخوره فعلا ؟ هیچی اگه بری وقتت رو تلف کردی . هر دقیقه الان ارزشمنده
من تلگرام رو هم نگه داشتم روی گوشی. فقط برای استفاده درسی. مثلا فلان روز چه امتحانی هست و این حرفا
وگر نه همه گروها و .... رو پاکشون کردم . خیالمم راحته یک هفته ای ترک کردم اینارو ...

----------


## A.Z

یکی از مریدان میگفت؛ تو گوشی و...رو گرفتی و نصب کردی...،حالا اینجا یه سوال مطرح میشه؟؛ تو مال گوشی و... هستی یا گوشی و...مال تو؟ اگه با زنگ و آلارمش میکشوندت سمت خودش و تو ناخودآگاه میری سمتش،پس یقیناً تو ماله اونی!!

----------


## Erfanpzshk

اره دوست خوبم a.z این حرفتو ی مشاور درسی هم بهم میگف این حرفی ک تو گفتی از کتاب
10.10.10 نوشته یه خانوم آلمانی هستش ک اسم نویسندش یادم رفته در مورد مدیریت زمانه
دوست خوبم محمد اپیلکشنهای اجتماعی واقعا اعتیاد میارن و ادمو از کارو زندگی میذارن چون انسان موجود اجتماعی هستش..در جواب خانوم ماریانا هم باید بگم شما واقعا قدرت مدیریت خوبی دارین کاش منم اینطوری بودم مث شما ولی خب هرکسی روش خاص خودشو داره
بازم  دوستام کامنت بذارن ممنون میشم تا این موضوع قشنگ بین کنکوریها جا بیوفته

----------


## Erfanpzshk

آی گفتی سطر سوم کامنتتو باید با طلا نوشت

----------


## A.Z

> اره دوست خوبم a.z این حرفتو ی مشاور درسی هم بهم میگف این حرفی ک تو گفتی از کتاب
> 10.10.10 نوشته یه خانوم آلمانی هستش ک اسم نویسندش یادم رفته در مورد مدیریت زمانه
> دوست خوبم محمد اپیلکشنهای اجتماعی واقعا اعتیاد میارن و ادمو از کارو زندگی میذارن چون انسان موجود اجتماعی هستش..در جواب خانوم ماریانا هم باید بگم شما واقعا قدرت مدیریت خوبی دارین کاش منم اینطوری بودم مث شما ولی خب هرکسی روش خاص خودشو داره
> بازم  دوستام کامنت بذارن ممنون میشم تا این موضوع قشنگ بین کنکوریها جا بیوفته


 :Yahoo (39): 
باوو تو که خودت یه پا ماهیگیری! تو که خودت میدونی...پس دیگه چی؟! تایپیک زدی تکنیک های نوین رو بیاموزی؟!
دنبال چی هستی؟! چیزی برای جا افتادن نیست...اصل موضوع رو بچه ها گفتن!
موفق باشی

----------


## Erfanpzshk

> باوو تو که خودت یه پا ماهیگیری! تو که خودت میدونی...پس دیگه چی؟! تایپیک زدی تکنیک های نوین رو بیاموزی؟!
> دنبال چی هستی؟! چیزی برای جا افتادن نیست...اصل موضوع رو بچه ها گفتن!
> موفق باشی


مرسی دادا نوکرتم..همین دودل بودم ممنون متقاعدم کردین بچه ها مرسی کمک کردین اون پرده روی پنجره رو وردارم تا نور روشن موفقیت ب چشام بتابه...مرسی از همتون فدایی دارن این دوستای باحالم شرافتی....هممممتون از دم موفق باشین ارادتمند همتون عرفان از شهرستان رتبه خیز میانه(سال 94رتبه های 9 و 18 از میانه بودن علیرضا رضایی دوستمه هرزگاهی قرار میذاریم باهم چن سال پیشم ک خانم مریم چلنگری رتبه 27کشوری شد همشونم از رشته تجربی.ایشالا دعا کنین منم موفق شم برا همیشه برا دوستای این انجمن خدمت کنم اونم کاملا رایگان قسم میخورم)

----------


## mahdi100

تلگرام=Delete account

----------


## Mersede

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


منم قبلا مث تو بودم.اگه تلگرام تو گوشیت نصب باشه که درسم بخونی همش میاد تو فکرتو هی میخای بیای ببینی چه خبره
وقتیم  اومدی انقد چیزا توش زیادن که نمیتونی پاشی و کل وقتت هدر میره.موقعی که  توش هستی هم کلی استرس داریا از اون ور درسات یادت میاد از اون ور مامانت  صدات میکنه خلاصه آرامشت بهم میریزه.
اگرم پاکش کنی مطمئن باش چن روز بعدش دوباره میای نصبش میکنی.
من  خودم اینجوری بودم.هرروزم از خاب پا میشدم میگفتم امروز اخرین روزه کلا با  دنیای مجازی خدافظی میکنمو میرم سر درسام.ولی هرروز میگذشت و هنوزم پاکش  نکرده بودم.چن بارم که پاک کردم دوباره نصبش کردم.
یه روز سر یه موضوع  خونوادگی خیلی اعصابم خورد شده بود زورم به گوشیم رسید عقده مو سر گوشی  بدبخت خالی کردم با تبر زدم درب و داغونش کردم انقد زدمش که منفجر شد
و  این گونه بود که از همه چی راحت شدم و بعدا بخاطرش خدارو شکر کردم گفتم  خداجون تو اینجوری منو از شر اینترنت راحت کردیا.آخر یه بهونه ای شد گوشیو  بشکنم.از اونموقعم دیگه نرفتم سراغش
حالام یه گوشی ساده دارم که اگه بخامم نمیتونم تلگرام نصب کنم.اینجوری خییییییییییلیم بهتره والا به آرامش رسیدم.
بنظر من توام گوشیتو یا بشکن یا بفروش و یه گوشی ساده بخر.خیالتم راحت

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


خیلی راحته
تلگرام رو حذف کن
وایفات رو هم قط کن
اینترنت بزرگترین معضل هست برا یه کنکوری
خیلی حواستون بهش باشه

----------


## par.rah

بذار بیای دانشگاه! کاری جز چک کردن تلگرام نداری حتی سر کلاس شیمی عمومی یا حتی آزمایشگاه شیمی!

یه سال بخور نون و  تره  یه عمر بخور نون و کره

----------


## Erfanpzshk

> باوو تو که خودت یه پا ماهیگیری! تو که خودت میدونی...پس دیگه چی؟! تایپیک زدی تکنیک های نوین رو بیاموزی؟!
> دنبال چی هستی؟! چیزی برای جا افتادن نیست...اصل موضوع رو بچه ها گفتن!
> موفق باشی





> منم قبلا مث تو بودم.اگه تلگرام تو گوشیت نصب باشه که درسم بخونی همش میاد تو فکرتو هی میخای بیای ببینی چه خبره
> وقتیم  اومدی انقد چیزا توش زیادن که نمیتونی پاشی و کل وقتت هدر میره.موقعی که  توش هستی هم کلی استرس داریا از اون ور درسات یادت میاد از اون ور مامانت  صدات میکنه خلاصه آرامشت بهم میریزه.
> اگرم پاکش کنی مطمئن باش چن روز بعدش دوباره میای نصبش میکنی.
> من  خودم اینجوری بودم.هرروزم از خاب پا میشدم میگفتم امروز اخرین روزه کلا با  دنیای مجازی خدافظی میکنمو میرم سر درسام.ولی هرروز میگذشت و هنوزم پاکش  نکرده بودم.چن بارم که پاک کردم دوباره نصبش کردم.
> یه روز سر یه موضوع  خونوادگی خیلی اعصابم خورد شده بود زورم به گوشیم رسید عقده مو سر گوشی  بدبخت خالی کردم با تبر زدم درب و داغونش کردم انقد زدمش که منفجر شد
> و  این گونه بود که از همه چی راحت شدم و بعدا بخاطرش خدارو شکر کردم گفتم  خداجون تو اینجوری منو از شر اینترنت راحت کردیا.آخر یه بهونه ای شد گوشیو  بشکنم.از اونموقعم دیگه نرفتم سراغش
> حالام یه گوشی ساده دارم که اگه بخامم نمیتونم تلگرام نصب کنم.اینجوری خییییییییییلیم بهتره والا به آرامش رسیدم.
> بنظر من توام گوشیتو یا بشکن یا بفروش و یه گوشی ساده بخر.خیالتم راحت


فک کنم باید اینطوری کنم یا حداقل بدمش ب کسی ک نتونم ازش بگیرم!
عجب فرازو نشیبی داشتی سر تلگرام mersede خانوم!خدارو شکر الان راحتی ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## Parloo

> میخوای زندگی واقعیتو فدای مجازی کنی که عقب نمونی ازش؟
> بترکش بعد تابستون برو با خیال راحت بی عذاب وجدان حالشو ببر 
> تلگرام موقع کنکور خریته بنظرم
> 
> ������telegram������
> @_rasul @_sheida@staar@milad65 @Parloo@zn.d@angel@baharak1996@weed master @SanliTa@milad22
> Miss you old guys


پویا و میلاد و سجاد پاک کردن  :Yahoo (9): 

رویاهات میکشنت جلو ؛ خاطراتت میکشنت عقب 
بگو چی میمونه ازت ؟! 
 :Yahoo (81):

----------


## windbag

من کنکوری نیستم ولی از اول سال فقط یه روز مشخص میرم ! اگه میبینی واقعا نیاز داری بهش بخاطر یه سری امکانات درسیش و اینا ، پیشنهادم اینه که از روی گوشی پاک کنی و نصب کنی رو سیستمت ، اونم فقط اخر شبا بری چپ کنیچون گوشی دم دست تر از لپ تابه در کل .. میتونی اخر هفته ها دو سه ساعتی به خودت اوانس بدی ... همه ی اون کارایی که تو هیفده ساعت تو تلگرام میکنی و دو ساعته هم میشه کرد .. مزه اشم بیشتر تازه

----------


## trash

یعنی اینترنت اینقدر جذابه؟؟ مال من که همیشه کانکته را خودش یه گوشه انداخته... اصلا حوصلشو ندارم...

----------


## AmiR_KHD

پاکش کن..این چند ماه رو تحمل کن بعدا با خیال راحت برو تو هر مسنجری که خواستی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## lily7

من تلگرام ندارم .
چون خودم رو می شناسم .

----------


## mahdi-de

منکه خودم پارسال یه گوشی ساده گرفته بودم  نوکیا 105..یادش بخیر
دوستام هم همین کار رو کردن و نتیجه گرفتن 
ناگه کن این چیزا رو بزاری کنار خیلی خوبه با اون گوشی از بیکاری هم شده درس می خونی
-------------------------------------
البته بعد کنکور و دانشگاه کاری جز چک کردن تلگرام نداری

----------


## Phenotype_2

20 تا 30 دقیقه در هفته.
از همون اولم مسنجرم فقط واسه کانتکتم 60 نفریم بود بس. مامانو بابا مو خانواده هاشونو بچه ها شون و ی و چنتا دوست. یادم نمیاد روزی توی گروهی رفته باشم، مگر یکی دو بار توی گروه های خانوادگی...

----------


## namkarbary

منم پاک کرده بودم ولی این کانال آقای اشکان هاشمی خیلی بدرد بخوره...برای همین دوباره نصبش کردم ولی بازم وقتم خیلی هدر میره...

----------


## Mersad95

یکم جلو خودتونو بگیرید خوبه به خدا حرفم با شمایی که میگی من نمیتونم و. فلان اگه اینطوریه بیخیال درس شو یه کنکوری هیچ وقت خودشو قاطی این حاشیه ها نمیکنه من تلگرامو خودم رو پی سی نصبیدم که ۲۴ ساعته پاش نباشم فقط آخر شب یه سر به کانال اشکان هاشمی میزنم توصیمم به همتون اینه رو سیستم نصب کنید چون اگه رو گوشی نصب کنید حسابی افتادید تو چاه هدفتونو یادتون نره من سال پیش سر همین مسخره بازیا پشت کنکور موندم خواهشا به خودتون بیاید

----------


## Erfanpzshk

حرفاتون خیلی ب جا و حقن شرافتی....
مرسی از نظراتتون نتنها من....خیلی از دوستای دیگه هم استفاده کردن..ممنونم واقعا از همتون..میدونین هممون فرق بین خوبو بدو میدونیم فقط چون گاهی وقتا تو نور کم عینک آفتابی میزنیم!راهو کج میریم این همدلیها این همدردی ها کنار هم کمک میکنه بهتر اون عینکنه رو ورداریم و با حقیقت راحتتر کنار بیاییم
قربون همه دوستای بامعرفتم...
فرقی نمیکنه ترک لر فارس گیلکی پسر دختر همتون گلین ماهین ماه...
اخه قبل اینکه بیام انجمن کنکور تو ی سایتی سر همین قومیت ها بحث شده بود کنکورو ول کرده بودن سر این دعوا میکردن!!!!
همتون موفق و پیروز باشین....

----------


## magicboy

> بذار بیای دانشگاه! کاری جز چک کردن تلگرام نداری حتی سر کلاس شیمی عمومی یا حتی آزمایشگاه شیمی!
> 
> یه سال بخور نون و  تره  یه عمر بخور نون و کره


داش پرهام مشکل همین جاس
من نون و کره هم دوس ندارم خو
میگم راه دستت نیس یه سال بخورم نون و تره یه عمر بخورم پپرونی با سس اضافه؟

----------


## dalia 1998

شاید اینو که بگم باور نکنید ولی من تابستون فقط 2روز تلگرام 
نصب کردم به روز سوم نرسید که پاکش کردم چه مسخره بازیه .اخه وقت رو صرف تلگراف کنی؟
وقت طلاست پس پاکش کن بشین و بخون چند روز اول سخته بعد عادت میکنی.
به امید موفقیت هممون.

----------


## -helma-

بیخیاله تلگرام
شهید بهشتی رو عشقه 
تلگرام به چه دردی میخوره اخه
فقط شهید بهشتی(تهران)[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]

----------


## -helma-

تلگرامم حذف کردم به امید روزی 15-16 ساعت مطالعه مفید

----------


## -helma-

> تلگرامم حذف کردم به امید روزی 15-16 ساعت مطالعه مفید


بااینکه از طریق تلگرام با خانوادم در ارتباط بودم ولی به خاطر اهداف و ایندم حذفش کردم
به امید رسیدن به اهدافم

----------


## Arian_GNTC

فقط آخر هفته ها اونم یک ساعت
بقیه روزای هفته گوشی خاموش میکنم میندازم بالای کمد

----------


## Egotist

> فقط آخر هفته ها اونم یک ساعت
> بقیه روزای هفته گوشی خاموش میکنم میندازم بالای کمد



ما هم میزاریم بالای کمد 

منتهی مشکل اینکه ، یا میریم تلگرام تو لپتاب میریزیم

یا میریم از بالای کمد بر میداریم دوباره : دی

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

امشب دوباره حذفیدمش ، دیگه نمیصبمش : دی

----------


## gign

> ما هم میزاریم بالای کمد 
> 
> منتهی مشکل اینکه ، یا میریم تلگرام تو لپتاب میریزیم
> 
> یا میریم از بالای کمد بر میداریم دوباره : دی
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> 
> امشب دوباره حذفیدمش ، دیگه نمیصبمش : دی


فردا دوباره نصب می کنی
شاید هم امشب :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Forgotten

من کنکوری نیستم 
اما تلگرام رو صرفا برای در ارتباط بودن با رفقای دانشگاه تهرانی دارم و اگر شما توی گروهی عضو نشید مطمئن باشید با کمی کنترل میتونید بدون مشکل فقط در جهت مفید استفاده کنید و بیخودی به همراه اول و رایتل پول شارژ ندید

----------


## mohammad28

پاکش کنید بره !
اگر هدف ارتباطه با واتس اپ و وایبر و لاین هم میتونید با آشناهاتون در ارتباط باشید
اگر دنبال اخبار هستید ؛ تلویزیون و سایت های خبری در دسترستونه
اگر هدفتون تفریحه فقط میتونید برید تو ایستاگرام و تلگرام !
چون فقط خودمون رو گول میزنیم که جذابه و از تکنولوژی و اخبار روز عقب میمونیم
به عنوان کسی که 12 سال هر روز و هر دقیقه تو نت بوده بهت میگم که هیچی توش نیست
اگر این همه وقتی که برای نت رو گذاشته بودم سر یه چیز دیگه صرف کرده بودم الان به یه جایی رسیده بودم !
اگر از تکنولوژی و اخبار عقب میموندم ولی تو زندگی واقعی موفق میشدم خیلی بهتر بود ، فقط عمرمو بیهوده برباد دادم
پاکش کن عزیزم پاکش کن
بزن رو Uninstall و مرد و مردونه دیگه نصب نکن


Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

> ما هم میزاریم بالای کمد 
> 
> منتهی مشکل اینکه ، یا میریم تلگرام تو لپتاب میریزیم
> 
> یا میریم از بالای کمد بر میداریم دوباره : دی
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> 
> امشب دوباره حذفیدمش ، دیگه نمیصبمش : دی



تلگرام پی.سی واقعا دیسترکشن هستش..خیلی بده..حذفش کن

----------


## Erfanpzshk

> پاکش کنید بره !
> اگر هدف ارتباطه با واتس اپ و وایبر و لاین هم میتونید با آشناهاتون در ارتباط باشید
> اگر دنبال اخبار هستید ؛ تلویزیون و سایت های خبری در دسترستونه
> اگر هدفتون تفریحه فقط میتونید برید تو ایستاگرام و تلگرام !
> چون فقط خودمون رو گول میزنیم که جذابه و از تکنولوژی و اخبار روز عقب میمونیم
> به عنوان کسی که 12 سال هر روز و هر دقیقه تو نت بوده بهت میگم که هیچی توش نیست
> اگر این همه وقتی که برای نت رو گذاشته بودم سر یه چیز دیگه صرف کرده بودم الان به یه جایی رسیده بودم !
> اگر از تکنولوژی و اخبار عقب میموندم ولی تو زندگی واقعی موفق میشدم خیلی بهتر بود ، فقط عمرمو بیهوده برباد دادم
> پاکش کن عزیزم پاکش کن
> ...


حرفات بهدا تکونم داد داداش!
مرسی واقعا از  این صداقتت....
امیدوارم ایشالا موفق بشی ماهی رو هروقت از آب بگیری تازس...
نگران نباش خداکریمه داداش فقط هرکاری میکنی ب خدا توکل کن و محکم باش

----------


## zn.d

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم



منم شرایط تو رو داشتم
برو کتابخونه.گوشیتو یا نبر کتابخونه اگه هم بردی نت نداشته باش
بعد اینکه رفتی خونه به خودت بگو اصلا من یه ساعت فقط تو تلگرام میچرخم.ولی فقط یه ساعت .بعد یه ساعت نت رو خاموش کن

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


سلام
خیلی ها دیدم نوشتن پاکش کن!!!
اما گاهی اوقات پاک کردن عادت ها سخته!!! 
بشین شرافتی(!) با خودت فکر کن!!!
اگر یک یا دوسال از تلگرام استفاده نکنی چیو از دست میدی؟؟؟؟
حالا اگر یک یا دوسال از تلگرام استفاده کنی چیو از دست میدی؟؟؟؟
وقتی به این سوالا فکر کنی خیلی راحت تر پاکش میکنی!!
موفق باشید

----------


## Ali.N

اصلا چی هست؟؟؟




0ساعت :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## moazami

Vaghan kheili aziat konandas. Man hafte pish pakesh kardam alan arameshe fekrie bishtari daram. Ye lahze pakesh *** va dige hich vaght nasb nakon  :Yahoo (1): 

فرستاده شده از SM-E700Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## fateme2020

> خداروشکر کسی پیدا شد ج بده
> داداش توام تو حال من بودی درسته؟ 
> قبلا تلگرام نرفتنی حس میکردم از هم سنای خودم عقبم نسبت ب اخبار و جامعه


خخخخ خیلی بامزه اید واقعا . چه اخباری اخه کنکورت مهم تره یا اخبار؟ بیخیال به این فکر کن که ایندت چی قراره بشه بعد کنکورت اینقدر برو تل پیام بخون و پیام بده ک خسته بشی

----------


## mK_Architect

من خودم 6 یا 7 ماهه پاک کردم. تاثیرش هم تو بیدار نموندن تا 2 3 شب، بود  :Yahoo (4):  ولی هیچوقت از pc دل نکندم تو این سال. شاید اگر نبود وضعیت بهتر بود ولی همینطوری رو ترجیح میدادم باز.

بنظر من هم در سال کنکور باید این چیرا رو کنترل کنید حذف نکنید. حذف کردن به کل زیاد جالب نیست بخصوص برای کسی که سالهای زیادی با وسایل مورد علاقش بوده یهو حذف کردنش خیلی سخته و درست هم شاید نباشه.
کنترل بشه خیلی خوبه. من خودم برای ارتباط همون واتس آپ رو داشتم. ولی ایسنتا و تلگرام به شدت منو مجاب میکرد که شب ها تا 2 3 چک کنمشون و وقتمو میگرفتند.

----------


## alis

> خخخخ خیلی بامزه اید واقعا . چه اخباری اخه کنکورت مهم تره یا اخبار؟ بیخیال به این فکر کن که ایندت چی قراره بشه بعد کنکورت اینقدر برو تل پیام بخون و پیام بده ک خسته بشی


یادمه زمان کنکور ما،یعنی سال 89 پدر بنده هر روز بهم میگفت بعدا وقت داری این فیلمو نگاه کنی و این بازی رو بکنی و بازی آنلاین و فلان کنسول و غیره بعدا هم میشه

درسته با این روش پیش رفتم و خداروشکر دانشگاه هم رشته موردعلاقم رو خوندم 

ولی به نظرم کیفی که اون موقع میداد برای بازی کردن و فیلم دیدن الان دیگه بهم نمیده واقعا! اون موقع تلگرام - واتس آپ - اینستاگرام  و .. نبود ولی *یاهو* بود !

----------


## sajad564

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


بببین حذفش کردی کردی اگه حذف نکنی...حذف نکنی چی؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): چار چرخت هواست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> پاکش کنید بره !
> اگر هدف ارتباطه با واتس اپ و وایبر و لاین هم میتونید با آشناهاتون در ارتباط باشید
> اگر دنبال اخبار هستید ؛ تلویزیون و سایت های خبری در دسترستونه
> اگر هدفتون تفریحه فقط میتونید برید تو ایستاگرام و تلگرام !
> چون فقط خودمون رو گول میزنیم که جذابه و از تکنولوژی و اخبار روز عقب میمونیم
> به عنوان کسی که 12 سال هر روز و هر دقیقه تو نت بوده بهت میگم که هیچی توش نیست
> اگر این همه وقتی که برای نت رو گذاشته بودم سر یه چیز دیگه صرف کرده بودم الان به یه جایی رسیده بودم !
> اگر از تکنولوژی و اخبار عقب میموندم ولی تو زندگی واقعی موفق میشدم خیلی بهتر بود ، فقط عمرمو بیهوده برباد دادم
> پاکش کن عزیزم پاکش کن
> ...


لااااااااایک :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin ZD

رفقام همه رفتن پی درسشون
کسی نیست پیام بده ؛ اهل گروه و چنل و... هم نیستم
داره خاک میخوره

----------


## maria.h

kln toye in ye sal gheid majazi va ghashato gozar ba rogagha va inchiza ro bzanin,mn k nazadam va tasiresh ro ham kh bad didam ishala k shoma ms mn nabashin,harf gosh kon bashin :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## dars

ببخشید این مطالب کانال زیست الگو فقط تو تلگرام هست؟
من تا حالا تو عمرم تلگرام نصب نکردم تلگرام مثل مواد مخدره
نمیشه مطالبش رو از یه جایی پیدا کرد من شنیدم اشکال های کتاباشو میزاره

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ببخشید این مطالب کانال زیست الگو فقط تو تلگرام هست؟
> من تا حالا تو عمرم تلگرام نصب نکردم تلگرام مثل مواد مخدره
> نمیشه مطالبش رو از یه جایی پیدا کرد من شنیدم اشکال های کتاباشو میزاره


آره 
هم اشکلات کتاب 
هم میتونین سوال بپرسین جوابتونو بدن 
در کل کانال خوبیه 
میتونین از تلگرام مادر یا پدرتون استفاده کنین اینجوری وقتتونم گرفته نمیشه

----------


## asalshah

من گوشیم ک یک ساله کامل ک نه تو ماه دوروز روشنه!تلگرام دارم ولی خب وقتی گوشیم روشنه چرا باید برم؟

----------


## FarhadMechanic

> من گوشیم ک یک ساله کامل ک نه تو ماه دوروز روشنه!تلگرام دارم ولی خب وقتی گوشیم روشنه چرا باید برم؟


 نفهمیدم چی گفتی ولی گل گفتی منم بیست بار تا الان گوشی خریدم که همشون به دلیل حذف و نصب کردن بیش از حد سوختن جنازه همشون تو کشوی میزمه الانم گوشی ندارم حتی اس بدم به کسی خخخخخخ تا بعد کنکور ارشد هم اوضاع من به همین منوال است و خیلی هم لذت میبرم تلگرام و بقیه اون چرتو پرتارو ندارم... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamad.wre

والاه من سال بعد کنکور دارماز 3 روز پبش هم شروع کردم روزی حدودا 3.5 ساعت میخونم.تلگرام کم میرم ( روزی 30 دقیقه)ولی بازی  میکنم روزی 2 ساعت.فکر کنم هنوز زوده   بازی نکردن

----------


## fateme2020

> یادمه زمان کنکور ما،یعنی سال 89 پدر بنده هر روز بهم میگفت بعدا وقت داری این فیلمو نگاه کنی و این بازی رو بکنی و بازی آنلاین و فلان کنسول و غیره بعدا هم میشه
> 
> درسته با این روش پیش رفتم و خداروشکر دانشگاه هم رشته موردعلاقم رو خوندم 
> 
> ولی به نظرم کیفی که اون موقع میداد برای بازی کردن و فیلم دیدن الان دیگه بهم نمیده واقعا! اون موقع تلگرام - واتس آپ - اینستاگرام  و .. نبود ولی *یاهو* بود !


میدونی چرا؟ چون همه ی ما دوس داریم موقع درس خوندن ازش فرار کنیم و بریم به سمت همین تلگرام و ... .این چیزا نمیاد فردا زندگی من ویا شما رو درست کنه این خود ما هستیم که باید زندگیمونو درست کنیم . باور کنید تمام این برنامه ها رو میسازن ک جوونای ایرانی پیشرفت نکنن . چون هرچقدر کشور ما پیشرفت کنه به ضرر اوناس

----------


## raha..

> من گوشیم ک یک ساله کامل ک نه تو ماه دوروز روشنه!تلگرام دارم ولی خب وقتی گوشیم روشنه چرا باید برم؟


منم  مثل شمام :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم



منم خودم همین مشکلو هم با تلگرام دارم هم با اینستا :Yahoo (101): ولی مامانم زحمت کشید جفتشونو برام حذف کرد که با خیال راحت بشینم درسمو بخونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamad.wre

> میدونی چرا؟ چون همه ی ما دوس داریم موقع درس خوندن ازش فرار کنیم و بریم به سمت همین تلگرام و ... .این چیزا نمیاد فردا زندگی من ویا شما رو درست کنه این خود ما هستیم که باید زندگیمونو درست کنیم . باور کنید تمام این برنامه ها رو میسازن ک جوونای ایرانی پیشرفت نکنن . چون هرچقدر کشور ما پیشرفت کنه به ضرر اوناس


دوست من
قبل حرف زدن بورو  تحقیق  کن بعد حرف بزن
اونا بازی هارو برا ما میسازن؟ عزیزم اصلا تو ایران بازار فروشی هست براشون؟  اصلا نمایندگی یا چیزی دارن؟
دلیل کشیده شدن ما به بازی ها یه چیزیه. اونم نبود تفریحه .   چی  دیگه ای نیست

----------


## asalshah

> نفهمیدم چی گفتی ولی گل گفتی منم بیست بار تا الان گوشی خریدم که همشون به دلیل حذف و نصب کردن بیش از حد سوختن جنازه همشون تو کشوی میزمه الانم گوشی ندارم حتی اس بدم به کسی خخخخخخ تا بعد کنکور ارشد هم اوضاع من به همین منوال است و خیلی هم لذت میبرم تلگرام و بقیه اون چرتو پرتارو ندارم...


  حواسم نبود گوشیم خاموشه نه روشنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arisa

نه گروه دارم نه کانال ....روزی ده دقیقه ...چندین بار هم همکلاسیام منو اد کردن لفت دادم ...همین

----------


## NoBogh

> یادمه زمان کنکور ما،یعنی سال 89 پدر بنده هر روز بهم میگفت بعدا وقت داری این فیلمو نگاه کنی و این بازی رو بکنی و بازی آنلاین و فلان کنسول و غیره بعدا هم میشه
> 
> درسته با این روش پیش رفتم و خداروشکر دانشگاه هم رشته موردعلاقم رو خوندم 
> 
> ولی به نظرم کیفی که اون موقع میداد برای بازی کردن و فیلم دیدن الان دیگه بهم نمیده واقعا! اون موقع تلگرام - واتس آپ - اینستاگرام  و .. نبود ولی *یاهو* بود !


یه جوری میگی انگار یه چیز خیلی با ارزش رو از دست دادی  :Yahoo (4):  اونایی که رفتند همه پیشمونند

----------


## reza__sh

up :Yahoo (4):

----------


## baranketab

من زیاد میرم تلگرام :Yahoo (2): کاش اصلا وجود نداشت مطمئنم اگه این گوشیم نبود روزی 7 ساعتی که می خونم میشد 9 ساعت 
هی ی ی ی ی ی ی ی خدا کمکم کن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mtbkh

هیچی از اول مهر گوشیو جمع کردم ارامش بیشتری دارم

----------


## arisa

یک ربع در روز می رم همین

----------


## alone boy

بهترین راه برای ترک تلگرام گذاشتن گوشیتون جلو چشم اعضا خونوادس .یا اینکه انتقالش بدین رو لبتاب یا کامپیوترتون.من خودم رو کامیوتر نصب کردم و شاید روزی 2 بار هم بهش سر نزنم

----------


## MeysAM1999

*من تلگرام ندارم و متنفرم از تلگرام
ملت عزيزمون هم شورشو در آوردن
ميرم نون بگيرم تو صف نون ميرن تلگرام
ميرم معاونت مدرسه ميبينم توي تلگرامن
ميرم مديريت ميبينم توي تلگرامه
وقتي ميريم مهموني همه سرشون تو گوشي و تلگرامه
به دوستان ميرم بيرون سرشون تو تلگرام و گوشيه
ولي اينستاگرام دارم
شايد هفته اي يه بار برم
پ.ن:اكانتتونو بدين فالوتون كنم*

----------


## Miss.Dr

اگر انسان میدانست که ارزش وقت چقد است هیچ وقت کفش بنددار نمیپوشید. :Yahoo (35): 
دیگه نه امسال نه هیچ وقت دیگه سر نمیزنم به شبکه های اجتماعی.
بجاش میشه کتاب خوند یا روزنامه...
برگردیم به زندگی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sun2016

> خداروشکر کسی پیدا شد ج بدهداداش توام تو حال من بودی درسته؟ قبلا تلگرام نرفتنی حس میکردم از هم سنای خودم عقبم نسبت ب اخبار و جامعه


اصلا پاکش نکن سعی کن تو طول روز هم بیشتر بری هرچی بیشتر بری از دوستات بیشتر جلو می افتی شرافتی این کاری رو که گفتم انجام بده

----------


## Eve

من تو کانالای درسی هستم ! حقیقتأ نمیشه پاکش کنم ولی شمارمو حتی دوستامم ندارن که مثلا بیان باهم حرف بزنیم یا گروپ بزنیم که وقتمو بگیره! اونم شب تا شب به تلگرام سر میزنم فقطم تو کانالای درسی میرم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mtbkh

> اصلا پاکش نکن سعی کن تو طول روز هم بیشتر بری هرچی بیشتر بری از دوستات بیشتر جلو می افتی شرافتی این کاری رو که گفتم انجام بده



رقیب کشی  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mtbkh


هیچی از اول مهر گوشیو جمع کردم ارامش بیشتری دارم


به به...از سر دسته تاپیک ما کمتر از این انتظار نمیرفت 
براوو*

----------


## JOEY_DEX

زندگی مدرن کجا بود!!!!!!!!!!ما مثل مردم اروپایی استفاده نمی کنیم که همه ی تلگرام پر شده از مزخرفات گوشیت رو خاموش کن یه دونه از این گوشی ساده ها بردار راحت!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> سلام
> چ سلامی چ الیکی عاقا این تلگرامو چیکار کنیم؟بچه ها شرافتی نظر بدین الان کسایی ک کنکور میدن چقد میرین تلگرام؟اصلا میرین یانه؟ چیکار کنم من؟نرفتنی حس میکنم وای همهذب روزن من عقب موندم همه امروزی و مدرن زندگی میکنن من موندم،تلگرام رفتنی هم از درسو کنکور میمونم.چیکار کنم شرافتی؟ میدونم ب خودم میگم عرفان امسال نری تلگرام دنیا ب آخر نمیرسه ولی هی اون زمزمه میاد ب گوشم ک برو از زندگی مدرن عقب نمون! نیاز ب همدردیتون دارم بخدا بدونم ک دوستایی دارم ک مث منن دغدغه منو دارن و با این افکارم تنها نیستم


من ک کلا گذاشتم کنار...همه ی کسایی ک رتبشون خوب شده(حالا ب استثنای چند نفر ک اراده دارن)اینترنتو حداقل سال کنکورشون کاملا می ذارن کنار...

----------


## Mojgan*M

90 درصد کانالا و گپام درسی شدن دیگه
روزی 1 تا 2 ساعت میرم
خوندنم با تلگرام شروع شد اصن فک کن بذارمش کنار : )))

----------


## sun2016

> رقیب کشی


آره دارم رتبه 1 کنکور رو منصرف می کنم که رتبه نشهاین آقا صب تا شب انلاین فقط بلده هر حرفی بزنه جز درسگاهی طعنه زدن بهترین راهه ایشون میگه هرکی از گوشی استفاده نکنه از پیشرفت عقب میفته منم با زبون خودش جواب دادم

----------


## WickedSick

09/09/2016  :Yahoo (4): 
هر بار آف میشم تاریخش رند میفته دفه قبلم همینطور بود xD

----------


## nashnas4

دوستان چرا طرف و گمراه میکنید؟ اگر میخواستن delete کنن که دیگه نیومدن اینجا از شما سوال کنن! 
دوست عزیز این ها بهانه هست افرادی هستن چند ساعت هم تو شبکات اجتماعی انلاین هستند ولی درسشون هم میخونن کنکور هم میدن بهترین دانشگاه ها هم قبول میشن ولی به اندازه به سمت این شبکات و رسانه ها میرن نه اینکه ۲۴ ساعته توش باشن 
اگر مجبوری هی دقیقه ای بری توش خب به نظرم باید تجدید نظر کنی
ولی اگر میتونی کنترل کنی روزی ۱ یا ۱ و نیم ساعت حداکثر سر بزنی و کارا رو دنبال کنی خوبه
انقدر هم نگین که خبر نداره و فلانه و اینا ماشالله باشگاه خبرنگاران و کانال رهبر و ... کاملا معتبر هستند و میشه استناد کرد
ولی به اندازه و مقدار لازم
 با delete کردن کاری نکن که چیزی و که دوست نداری و انجام بدی به حرف دیگران هم گوش نده
مردم از نظر خودشون فکر میکنند و قضاوت میکنند
شما بشین درستو و برای کنکور بخون ولی این تفریحات هم داشته باش 
اگر میبینی نمیتونی در روز کنترل کنی و همش میری داخل این شبکه های اجتماعی 
دو روز هفته و تعیین کن و فقط اون دو روز ۲ تا ۳ ساعت برو استفاده کن 
هر طور مایلی 
فقط طوری تفریحات و زندگی مجازیتو و بچین که به درست لطمه وارد نشه وگرنه مشکلی نداره
من دبیر شیمی میشناسم دانشگاه خوبی درس خونده ولی ما تو کلاس که هستیم سرش تو کلش اف کلنزه! 
اینا بهانه هست 
یا دانش اموز ها و دانشجو های موفق که اینطور هستند
الکی فکر نکن با حسرت به دل کردن خودت تا فلان روز میتونی کاری و انجام بدی
وقتی که به چیزی معتاد شدی باید کم کم ترکش کنی 
نه اینکه بیای اینجا نظر دو نفر و بخونی یهو جوگیر بشی بگی فردا دیگه تلگرام نمیرم تا تابستون سال بعد 
این کار به ذهن و روح شما و درس خوندن شما اسیب میزنه 
مثالی میزنم
اگر شما امروز خیلی احساس شدید به مواد مخدر داشته باشید و دیروز گفته بودید که برای همیشه ترک میکنم 
بهتره امروز کمتر از این مواد مخدر استفاده کنید فردا کمترش کنید و به مرور زمان کمتر و کمتر تا اثر از بین بره و به زندگی عادی برسید
وگرنه اگر یهو ترک کنید اثرات روحی و روانی و مشاهده میکنید که چه اتفاقاتی براتون به وجود میاد 
کشیدن مواد مخدر/خود ارضایی و اعتیاد داشتن نسبت به چیزی در حد زیاد چیزی نیست که یک روزه انجام بدید و یهو عادت کنید باید با مراحل ارام ارام این کار و بکنید
مثل دکتری که دارویی و کم کم برای بیمارش کم میکنه و اثر اونو و از بین میبره یا کم اثر میکنه
والسلام
موفق و سلامت باشید و رتبه خوبی و بدست بیارید

----------


## fafa.Mmr

روزی نیم ساعت میرم تلگرام بیشتر کارای درسی باهاش انجام میدم 
قراره از این به بعد جمعه ها نیم ساعت برم

----------


## El Nino

> 09/09/2016 
> هر بار آف میشم تاریخش رند میفته دفه قبلم همینطور بود xD


خرخون :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir 1378

من که شهریور پاکش کردم شما هم همنیکار رو بکنید

----------


## nima2580

بیکاری برو درستو بخون :Yahoo (23):

----------


## fatemeh.L

خدایی از تلگرام بی خود تر چیزی وجود نداره :Yahoo (75):

----------


## WickedSick

> خرخون


Neowbie  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

زیادددد :Yahoo (4): 
حذفش کردم باز فایده ای نداشت 
کم میشه :Yahoo (4): اروم اروم.

----------


## nilofar76

دوسه روز یبار 15 دقیقه

----------


## samar

من سال سوم امتحانات نهاییمو واقعا خراب کردم وقتی دلیلشو ریشه یابی کردم دیدم ای دل غافل معتاد شبکه های اجتماعی شدم :28: ...اما الان تقریبا دو سال و هشت ماهه که پاک پاکم :Y (576):  :Y (673): 
هرچند هیچوقت روز وداع با گوشیمو فراموش نمی کنم  :Y (543): 

(لحظه ی خدافظی به سینه ام فشردمش

اشک چشمام جاری شد دست خدا سپردمش

دل من راضی نبود به این جدایی نازنین

عزیزم منو ببخش اگه یه وقت آزردمت)
با اندکی تغییر :Y (717): 

بله دیگه اینجانب قریب سه ساله گوشی ندارم و واقعاهم آرامش خیال دارم
پیشنهاد میکنم اگه دچار این اعتیادین تنها راهش اینه که این مدت بذارینش کنار چونکه فک میکنم قابل کنترل نباشه (دست کم برای من اینطور بود)

----------


## Rasoul Azadi

سلام‌دوست گل....به نظرم کلن تلگرامت رو پاک‌کن...چون همیشه یه وسوسه ای هست که بری سراغش...چن روز اول ممکنه که هی وسوسه بشی که دوباره نصبش کنی...ولی اگه به همین روال ادامه بدی و خوب به درسات برسی اصن فراموش مسکنی که تلگرامی هم وجود داره...این راه حل خودمه و واسه خودم هم جواب داده...

فرستاده شده از SM-J500Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## El Nino

> Neowbie


منظورت newbie هست دیگه.. :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Forgotten

به اندازه دو قاشق چایخوری !

----------


## jj_golpa

من که اخرشبا میرم...تو روز اصلا بهش فکرم نمیکنم...

----------


## FaDila

جمعه ها_ یک ساعت

بعضی وقتا هم نمیرم چون واسم جذابیت نداره :Yahoo (92):

----------


## mamad1

بهترین کار اینه که گوشیو بندازی تو کمد، قفلش هم کنی
خودتم بخوای نتونی بیاری  :Yahoo (4):  نه تنها تلگرام، بلکه از شر اینستاگرام و عزیزان دیگر هم راحت میشی

----------


## SkyWalker313

راه حل من برای این قضیه (کاملا نتیجه داده)
شور تلگرام و اینستاگرامو زیاد در اوردم دو دقه نشستم فکر کردم بعد گوشی رو کوبوندم به دیوار (از عصبانیت) :Yahoo (21): 
حالا نگین چرا گوشی رو کوبوندی مگه مرض داری این چیزا
گوشیم ازین قدیمیا بود هنگم زیاد می کرد در اصل مثل یه اسب مرض دار بود که تنها راه نجاتش تیر خلاص زدن بهش بود که زدم رفت رد کارش به 5 قسمت کوچک و بزرگ تبدیل شد :Yahoo (21): 
الانم یه گوشی کاملا معمولی که تنها تکنولوژیش چراغ قوه اس دارم استفاده می کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
بعدش خداییش دیدم چقد وقت اضافه میارم
گرچه این راه به شما پیشنهاد نمیشه چون اغلب گوشی های انچنانی دارین حیفه بزنین خورد بشه ولی در صورتی که گوشی شما شرایط ذکر شده رو داره به هفت روش سامورایی به دیوار و زمین بکوبید همچنین پیشنهاد میشه از بالای ساختمون ولش کنید دیگه فاتحش خوندس واقعا
موفق باشید

----------


## Lullaby

*داشتم از مهر پاک کردم....
واقعا برام جذابیتی نداشت...
کلا همه چی رو بنظرم باید حذف کنه ادم*

----------


## sepid_medicine

راهی که برای من جواب داده، تلگرام گوشی رو پاک کن و تلگرام دسکتاپ رو نصب کن. و خیلی ضروری بود روزی یکبار چک کن

----------


## sun2016

> راهی که برای من جواب داده، تلگرام گوشی رو پاک کن و تلگرام دسکتاپ رو نصب کن. و خیلی ضروری بود روزی یکبار چک کن


چه راه مضخرفی!
لطفا دیگه نظر نده

----------


## _fatemeh_

اگه اراده ندارین کلا حذف کنید بستگی به استفاده داره مثلا من اینستاگرام رو کلا پاک کردم ولی تلگرام چک میکنم که اون هم زیاد وقتم رو نمیگیره و اینکه فقط چندتا کانال مفید مثل کانال ایمان سرور پور میرم ویساشو گوش میدم ففوق‌العاده بهم انرژی میده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Aries

ما گوشی نداریم ملت دارن از تلگرام حرف میزنن :Yahoo (94): 
گرچه ربطی نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*بنظرم کلا حذف کنید بهتره فایده ایم نداره اصلا...که دوستانم عرض کردن*

----------


## _Fateme_

به قول معروف شتر سواری دولا دولا نمیشه کامل پاک کنید بهتره

----------


## FaaRshD

> راهی که برای من جواب داده، تلگرام گوشی رو پاک کن و تلگرام دسکتاپ رو نصب کن. و خیلی ضروری بود روزی یکبار چک کن


یکی از بهترین پیشنهاد هایی بود که مطرح شد ..  :Yahoo (4):  البته این فقط واسه تلگرام جواب میده بقیه رو پوشش نمیده 

=======================================

البته اینجور حرفا صرفا یه بهانه هست واسه توجیه کم کاری برای یه عده ! همیشه هم دم دسته ولی اگه برای شما و بقیه واقعا مشکل باشه ( مشکل مثلا اینجوری که بعضی ها یه عادت به خصوص دارن مثلا نمیتونن حتی با یه نور کوچیک تو اتاق بخوابن و واسه خواب بهتر چشم بند میزنن ! یا با صدای خیلی ریز نمیتونن بخوابن چون دائم بهش فکر میکنن و گوش گیر استفاده میکنن ! این به خاطر کلنجار رفتن با مغز ـه ! چشم بند زدن هم به خاطر اینه که تلقین شده بهشون میشه راحت خوابید ! ) اگه مشکلتون اینجوریه  و اگه واقعا نمیتونی بیخیالش بشی این کار رو ( نصب تو پی سی )  بکن ! با اینکار پیام ها میان و همونجا میمونن و شما هم چیزی از دست نمیدی ! از دنیا هم عقب نمیمونی  :Yahoo (4):  ! هر 2-3 روز یه بار ، یه ساعت وقت بزار توش بگرد و مطالبت رو بخون .. من خودم بارها شده تلگرام رو 1-2 روز باز نکردم بعد 2-3 هزار تا پیام ناخونده هم داشتم ! باور کن همینا رو در عرض نیم ساعت صفرش کردم رفت پی کارش .. یعنی چیز خیلی مهمی هم نیست ! 

البته این راه در صورتی جوابگوی شماست که فقط تلگرام  معضلتون باشه و اینستاگرام و واتس اپ و بقیه چیزها تو فکرتون نباشه ... اگه  اینجوری باشه که باید یواش یواش ، ساعات استفاده رو کم کنین تا به صفر  برسه ! یهویی کنار نزارین کم کم .. 

*البته من توصیم به پسرا اینه که یه سر به تاپیک سربازی بزنن ببینن عاقبت درس نخوندن و نگه داشتن درس و دائم تو تلگرام و اینا بودن چه ضررها و استرس هایی داره !! طرف چند ساعت یا چند روز نخوابیده و منتظر شده ساعت 8 صبح بشه بره پلیس +10 وضعیتش رو مشخص بکنه ! حالا ممکنه کارش درست بشه ممکنه کارش درست نشه ؛ واقعا میارزه خوشی تلگرام و بقیه  یه همچین استرسی !؟؟! اینا رو بفهمین و بهش فکر کنین اون وقت درجا همه چیو میزارین کنار میرین سراغ درس !* 

اما بعد این همه حرف  ، شاعر با خوبی و خوشی میگه یه سال بخور نون و تره ، صد سال بخور نون و کره  :Yahoo (4):  یعنی همچین چیزایی رو واسه من و شما گفتن  :Yahoo (4):  یه سال بشین درس ـت رو خوب بخون بعدش صد سال از درس خوندنت بهره ببر ! بیخیال تلگرام و بقیه ! یه زمانی وایبر رو بورس بود الان کلا نابود شده ! کسی هم ازش خبر نداره ! تلگرام هم یه روزی نابود میشه یه چیز جدید میاد ! زمان همه چی رو تغییر میده این خود ادمه که باید اینده ـش رو بسازه و با زمان منطبق و مناسب خودش بره جلو ! الان زمان درس خوندنه ! یه سال بعد یه نرم افزار بهتر از تلگرام میاد اونجا فعالیت میکنین ! و افسوس سال قبل یا سال های قبل رو نمیخورین .. 

بعد اینکه رفتی دانشگاه و تو یه رشته درست و حسابی بر اساس زحمتی که کشیدی ! اون وقت با خیال راحت موقع درس دادن استاد مخصوصا تو درسهای عمومی مثل ادبیات فارسی که استاد از باغ و بوستان و یه همچین مزخرفاتی میگه  برو اینستاگرام لایک بزن و تو تلگرام بگرد و حال کن  

وین دایر هم یه همچین سخنرانی نکرده بود که من کردم

----------


## WickedSick

> منظورت newbie هست دیگه..



نه داداچ  :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا: من هنوزم نمیرم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## El Nino

> نه داداچ 
> ر.ا: من هنوزم نمیرم


اشکال نداره 
بزرگ میشی یادت میره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ..زهرا..

پسرا باید تلاش کنین باید رتبتون تو کنکور از دخترا بیشتر وبهتر شه  هر برنامه وهرچیزی که شمارو ازاین هدف دور میکنه حذف کنینمدیونین فک کنین پسرم فقط یه فکر ایندمم یه همسر دکتر مهندس اگه هم دکتر مهندس نشد هرشغل پول در اور دیگه گیر من وهمجنسام  بیاد به این میگن برنامه ریزی برا آینده از من یاد بگیرین 
گذشته از شوخی معمولا تلگرام وقتت رو میگیره انجمن هم وقت گیره

----------


## shadi.m.75

من که کلا یه ماهه حذف کردم تلگراممو

----------

